# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  KT Tape Does it actually do anything for you?

## scotty51312

When i was still working as a trainer I had a few clients who swore this stuff was the best thing since sliced bread. But I also had clients who thought their copper bracelet healed heart disease.

I've read quite a few studies on KT tape that can't prove any real benefits consistently. So just a placebo effect? 

Anyone use this stuff or is this just a new weigh for gym bro's and cardio bunnies to accessorize gym outfits?

All feedback appreciated

----------


## JSom

I also heard a lot of reviews, which is cool and useful, but if you think in terms of how they are attached, they are attached to the skin, and the skin is a somewhat mobile organ. That is, a strip attached to the skin can hardly support the muscle really well. It seems to me that this is more self-belief than a real way to treat trauma. I have not seen real scientific evidence of the effectiveness of KT.

----------


## kelkel

No clue whether it helped me or not but my PT used it on both hamstring tears. Again, no clue if it helped or offered me support or not. Could be a nice way for them to pad the bill....

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/29248350/

----------

